
ADmented Reality - Google Glasses Remixed with Google Ads - dwynings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_mRF0rBXIeg
======
nextparadigms
The fact that people are making videos about the Google glasses mere hours and
days after the unveiling video, whether negative or positive, is a very good
sign for the project. It shows people are very interested in it one way or the
other (remember all the "big iPod" and MaxiPad jokes about the iPad before its
launch?)

In regards to advertising, it's very unlikely Google would make the ads like
that, and they might not even make special ads for the glasses at all, other
than the ads you'll see in people's content (like on a webpage, app, etc),
which is inevitable unless they straight out ban it, but it doesn't make any
sense to do that.

People thought Google's mobile OS would be littered with OS-level ads as well,
and that never happened. It's even less likely it will happen for the Google
glasses, because if they sell the product themselves, they stand to make a lot
more money in profit from the hardware (going by how exciting and innovative
it is) than a few bucks per year they would get from ads (like they get now
from each Android device).

------
odnamra
Btw, this is exactly the same reason I don't want an advertising company like
Google to be involved in making my TV, videogame console, mobile phone, etc.
Ads suck. :)

